# DVD/VCR combo Help!!! please!



## pipicheech (Jan 6, 2010)

hi everyone!

i have a GoVideo dvd/vcr combo, and its about 6 yrs old. i rarely use it, but when i do i have never had a problem with it. i got a new dvd for christmas, and i tried to watch it last week, and the movie stopped halfway through. i didnt think anything of it, and just restarted the dvd from the beginning (i turned the player off). the next time i tried to watch, it stopped not even a quarter of the way through the movie. so i tried restarting it again, i dusted off the dvd, the player, and when i re-inserted the disc, it read "bad disc". so i was gonna return the dvd to fye, but i wanted to be sure it wasnt the player so i put in an older dvd that i know works. it still read "bad disc". then i put the new dvd into my macbook, and it worked just fine. i went on the internet the other day to look for solutions, so far i have opened the guy up and cleaned the lens with a qtip and some alcohol, still doesnt work, and i bought a dvd player cleaner disc, which the player wont read so it cant even go through the process of being cleaned. i just found out that the govideo company changed names to sensory science corp, but when i call their number to file a complaint, it says the contact number has been disconnected. any suggestions about how i can make the player work without spending a fortune? or how to get in contact with the company? 

i mean.....i just wanna watch walk the line! lol

thank you!
pipicheech


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

You've got 6 years use out of that unit - that's pretty dang good. New DVD players can be had for $50. Go buy one and don't worry about if GoVideo is in business or not - it makes no difference, they couldn't fix it either.


----------



## pipicheech (Jan 6, 2010)

yes but they dont make dvd vcr combos anymore, therefore i would have no way of watching my videos. besides, i got 6 years of use, and i barely even used it. i use it maybe twice a year.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Sure they do: LINK TO COMBO PLAYERS


----------

